# CMD: Hauptklasse konnte nicht gefunden werden



## J /-\ \/ /-\ (20. Mai 2012)

>> Im anhang findet ihr alle wichtigen dateien
>> Möchte die .jar anklicken sodass sich das programm öffnet...es kommt aber nur die meldung der cmd.exe: "Hauptklasse konnte nicht geladen werden"

Warum geht das nicht? 
PS: die manifest etc. findet ihr ja in der .jar (zum beispiel mit WinRAR öffnen)
Danke für antworten


----------



## Final_Striker (20. Mai 2012)

Bei mir geht es.

Welche Java Version hast du?


----------



## J /-\ \/ /-\ (20. Mai 2012)

7 bzw. "jre7"

Bei meiner Mum am PC gehts auch net :/

Geht halt nur über Konsole (CMD, NetBeans) aber net per Doppelklick :-(


----------



## Blackhole16 (20. Mai 2012)

bei mir kommt nur ne fehlermeldung, weil ich jre6 hab-.- Ich kann abwer zugreifen, immerhin fragt er ja bis frame/Frame ab, spuckt haalt nur ne exception wegen der version aus

sonst sieht es aber eignetlich alles sauber aus...

Wenns aus cmd geht, müsste eigentlcích auch so alles gehen 

mfg
BH16


----------



## turtle (20. Mai 2012)

Wenn das Starten von der Kommandozeile funktioniert aber nicht per Doppelklick weiss Windows nicht, wie es mit der Datei umgehen soll.

Das hatte ich auch schon mehrfach :-( Manchmal kann man die Zuordnung im Explorer ändern, leider ist das manchmal nicht mehr einfach möglich.

Wenn Du rechts auf Frame.jar klickst und Dir die Eigenschaften anzeigst, gibt Windows an, mit welchem Programm es die Datei starten würde. Das sollte dann so aussehen wie im angefügten Screenshot. Wie gesagt funktioniert das nicht immer und ich schlage dann vor Java zu de-installieren und danach neu zu installieren.


----------

